# Russian Stopwatch Any Ideas On Its Use



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

I was made Redundant a few months ago,Luckily i found another job pretty quickly and to celibrate have had a bit of a spend up recently  ,so have decided to have a clear out of things i dont use to put on e.bay,[i tend to try and wear all of my wristwatches when i can]and things i had forgotten i had,i also found a nice little vintage Timex military i had forgotten i had.

I have found a couple of oddities,the first i think is a gun site clock,the second i have not got a clue,can anyone help me on its use,when it is running it goes like the clappers.

Any help much appreciated.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## roo7 (Jul 13, 2009)

You are right about the first one  It's a clock that's mounted on a gun camera.

The second one is probably a form of telemeter ?

I wouldn't mind buying it from you if you prefer to sell direct instead of eBay.


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks for the info` Roo,and thanks for your kind offer but i have already listed them on e.bay.

Regards,

Russ


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Artillery range-finding telemeter?


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

the smaller ones were also used in arial photography... (at least similar ones)


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Many Thanks Chascomm and Xantiagib for the info`Fascinating stuff.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## roo7 (Jul 13, 2009)

Found it !

http://www.ussrtime.com/cgi-bin/details.pl?id=1264

- Rare 6-second naval Stopwatch.

- Designed to measure sonar pings


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

roo7 said:


> Found it !
> 
> http://www.ussrtime.com/cgi-bin/details.pl?id=1264
> 
> ...


Thank You very much roo7,that really is very decent of you,i did not think of using Marks site[and i do use it for reference all the time along with ill- phills].

Once again i am much obliged.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm not going to disagree with Mark's site (well I am really :lookaround: ) but I cannot for the life of me see how the markings on that stop watch could possibly correspond to six seconds for sonar pings - unless I'm totally missing summat' ? :yes:

Anybody Submariners care to explain?


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

mel said:


> I'm not going to disagree with Mark's site (well I am really :lookaround: ) but I cannot for the life of me see how the markings on that stop watch could possibly correspond to six seconds for sonar pings - unless I'm totally missing summat' ? :yes:
> 
> Anybody Submariners care to explain?


Hello Mel,

Yes its certainly a mystery,which i thought had been solved  all i can say is it goes like the absolute clappers,its a watch that i have had for several years,but is just left in a box,unused.

Regards,

Russ.


----------

